# My hidey hole



## mgbrv8 (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=32752560&l=03e44cbf41&id=1439230280








Were I go when I don't want to be found

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool looking man Hole.... ;D

Do us a favor and post a message in the welcome thread.

Welcome!

Dave


----------



## mgbrv8 (Jul 10, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Cool looking man Hole.... ;D
> 
> Do us a favor and post a message in the welcome thread.
> 
> ...



How do I go about doing that exactly??

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Go here...
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?board=1.0

It's the second thread on the main page...Start a new topic and just tell us about your self, and why you joined ect.

And Welcome!


Dave


----------

